# ad aware



## ike973 (31 März 2002)

:-? 

Hi alle zusammen,

kurze Frage, wenn ich ad aware noch nicht insalliert habe, gibt es dann vorher noch eine andere Möglichkeit, zu gucken, ob überhaupt spyware auf meinem pc gespeichert ist? Und ist eine spyware vonnöten, wenn man sowieso eine gutfunktionierende firewall benutzt? 
Und wenn ich diese update software auch noch runterlade (nur dann macht das Ganze ja wohl Sinn), installiert die sich automatisch dann richtig in die ad aware software, sofern ich sie installiert habe?
Verträgt sich die ad aware mit firewalls oder auch Antivirenprogrammen? Ich habe keinen Bock auf PC Probleme.... *g*

Ich habe gelesen, dass nach der Deinstallation von spyware ggf. irgendwelche Programme nicht mehr laufen könnten....., wer weiß etwas darüber?

DANKE und FROHE OSTERN!   

P.S. Was ist überhaupt dieser BBCode???


----------



## Devilfrank (31 März 2002)

hi Ike, ad-aware scannt dein System nach verdächtigen Dateien/ Prozessen, die eine Verbindung ins Netz aufmachen wollen. Dir muss dabei klar sein, dass hier alle Verbindungen gelistet werden, sofern sie nicht bei ad-aware als ungefährlich eingestuft sind. So z.B. wird jede Onlineregistrierungs- Routine gemeldet (Spiele, Shareware etc.). 
Trotzdem ist der Einsatz sinnvoll, denn Firewall hin oder her, es gibt Dienste, die nicht so ohne weiteres von der Firewall geblockt werden können oder schlicht von ihr ignoriert werden.Und wenn ad-aware nichts findet, wieder eine Genugtuung mehr, das System richtig konfiguriert zu haben.
Das Update funktioniert übrigens reibungslos. Habs gerade getestet.  Hierzu gibts die Anleitung in der "Read Me Refupdate.txt".

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2002)

ike973 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Was ist überhaupt dieser BBCode???


BBCode ist ein Ersatz für HTML in Foren. Damit kann man Text formatieren oder auch Links erstellen ohne daß es auf dem Server zu Sicherheits- oder anderen Problemen käme.
Unterschied zu HTML: einfacher und die Tags werden durch eckige Klammern eingeleitet und nicht durch spitze.


----------



## ike973 (31 März 2002)

Hallo Frank,

danke für Deine Antwort. Kann ich bei ad aware nicht vorgeben, welche online Sachen O.K. sein sollen und welche nicht (ähnlich wie bei firewalls)? Und was passiert nach dem Deinstallieren? Welche Programme sollen dann u.U. nicht mehr laufen? Und verträgt es sich mit einer firewall und Virenschutzsoftware? Wäre dankbar, wenn ich Infos bekäme, wo es Probleme gab.

Thanks!   Ike   :-?


----------



## Devilfrank (1 April 2002)

@Ike,
ad-aware führt einen Scan durch und fertig. Probleme mit diversen Firewalls sollte es nicht geben, da ad-aware nicht permanent läuft, sondern manuell gestartet wird. Im Ergebnis des Scans siehst du dann welche Programme Phonehome und dergleichen betreiben wollen. Hier hast du jetzt die Möglichkeit, diese Programmroutinen zu entfernen. Das ist allerdings auch der Punkt, wo du wissen musst, was du tust. Zum Beispiel findet ad-aware mit Sicherheit Morpheus (bekannt für Phonehome). Wenn du Morpheus jetzt kaltstellst, wird es auch nicht mehr funktionieren... That´s it all.


----------



## Freeman76 (1 April 2002)

Hi,

auch Progis wie z.B. Flashget oder Babylon lassen sich nach erfolgter "Ad Aware Reinigung" nicht mehr starten  :cry: . Vorsicht ist also die Mutter der Porzelankiste  :-?


----------

